# Can I use soil without going El Natural



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I am so confused about using soil. I am hoping you can help clarify some things.

I have a 55 gallon tank with pfs as the substrate. I plan to replace the tank with a new one (still 55g) Since I will have everything broken down I was thinking of throwing some soil under the pfs to help my plants out. My plants are all low light plants (Crypts, Java Fern, and mosses) I don't want to go full El Natural, I just want a cheap nutrient rich substrate for the plants. But, it seems like everything that I read about using soil seems to relate to the Walstad method. I don't really think I want to go there. I just want to keep the equipment and everything I have, just with a better substrate. I will probably increase the light too (I have 64w of T8's, I will probably double that) So, can I use soil and keep my equipment (and maintenance schedule in place?)


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Hmm, sorry but what does pfs stand for? You could try mineralized soil substrate by Aaron. It works well, in my experience.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

TetraGuy72 said:


> So, can I use soil and keep my equipment (and maintenance schedule in place?)


Since we don't know what your current equipment and maintenance schedule are, it is impossible to answer this question.

PFS = pool filter sand


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I have the stuff listed above plus I have an Emperor 400 filter and a maxi-jet 600 power head. I usually do 50% wc's weekly. My understanding of El Natural is that you don't use filters and don't do water changes. Is that correct? I don't want to do that. I just want to keep everything I have the way it is, but add soil under the substrate to help the plants grow better. Can I do that without going El Natural?


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

You can make a home made substrate by mixing equal portions of sand, peat moss, vermiculite and back yard soil (not potting soil). Remove rocks, pebbles, roots, leaves from the backyard soil. Mix all four 'ingredients' with small amounts of water until the consistency is like that of baking dough.


----------

